# Wird es bald mehr passive Netzteile geben?



## Player007 (25. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt, wird es bald mehr passive Netzteile geben?

Gruß


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

Kurz und knapp - nicht von uns. 
 Da der Trend immer mehr zu 80 Plus zertifizierten Netzteilen geht, stehen passive Netzteile da mehr abseits. Denn durch die extrem hohen Temperaturen leidet die Effizienz.
 Passive Netzteile sind unserer Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen. Die Temperaturen lassen nicht nur die Effizienz sinken sondern auch die Temperatur im gesamten System ansteigen. Die speziellen Komponenten die für passive Netzteile genutzt werden müssen sind extrem teuer. Für 50% der Anschaffungskosten kann man sich schon ein sehr gutes und  leises Netzteil mit aktiver Kühlung kaufen. Die gilt für geringe Leistungen aber im besonderen für Leistungen jenseits von 500W.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. Juni 2009)

Gut, möchte ich mal etwas anhängen:

Da passive Netzteile von der Lautstärke zwar unschlagbar wären (sollen ja u.U. laut fiepen), wäre es da nicht auch sinnvoll mehrere Netzteile auf den Markt zu bringen, deren Lüfter standardmäßig aus ist oder nur im Drehzahlbereich von 100-200 u/min operiert, und erst bei hohen Temps anfängt wirklich aufzudrehen?

=> Sprich: Sehr große Kühlkörper und minimalster Luftstrom, also quasi lautlos und erst bei Auslastung über 50% nen (sehr) leisen Lüfter als Geräuschquelle?

e:/ Warum haben Netzteile eigentlich meistens richtig klobige, dicke Kühlkörper? Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, eine größere Kühloberfläche zu erzielen bei gleichem Materialaufwand, also einfach mehr dünnere Kühllamellen um die Wärme weit besser an die Luft abgeben zu können, wenn eh ein Luftstrom herscht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2009)

Du meinst Semipassive Netzteile, die zwar einen Lüfter haben, der aber nur unter gewissen voraussetzungen anspringt?

Warum Netzteile mehrere Kühler haben?
Ganz einfach: einen für die Primäre Seite, einen für die Sekundäre Seite (alt), bei neueren gibts ja noch einen 3 -> Primär, Sekundär und PFC.
Und weil an den Kühlkörpern auch mal 'ne SPannung anliegen kann, gerade bei den Primärkühlern ist das dann etwas arg unschön (besonders wenn man da mal dran langt )


----------



## ole88 (9. Juni 2009)

selbst wenn es NT von bequiet und konsorten gäben täte die keinen lüfter haben würde ich es nicht kaufen, denn wie soll da frischluft rankommen? wohl nicht durch den luftzug der andren lüfter, somit bleib ich dabei und werde mir nur aktiv gekühlte kaufen.


----------



## Compucase (9. Juni 2009)

> Gut, möchte ich mal etwas anhängen:
> 
> Da passive Netzteile von der Lautstärke zwar unschlagbar wären (sollen ja u.U. laut fiepen), wäre es da nicht auch sinnvoll mehrere Netzteile auf den Markt zu bringen, deren Lüfter standardmäßig aus ist oder nur im Drehzahlbereich von 100-200 u/min operiert, und erst bei hohen Temps anfängt wirklich aufzudrehen?
> 
> ...



Wir verfolgen genau das Gegenteil - hier ein Blick in das COUGAR POWER 400 (das 550W ist vom groben Aufbau identsich - bezogen auf die Kühlkörper). 
So klein wie ntwendig damit der Luftzug vom Lüfter sogar bis unter die Platine kommen kann, nichts soll den Luftzug unnötig behindern. Das Netzteil ist schließlich von Grund auf für die vertikale Kühlung entwickelt worden und nicht ein vorhandenes Netzteil Design einfach mit großen und leisen Lüftern ausgestattet worden. In aktuellen Reviews (auch in der aktuellen PCGH Print) kann man sich ja einmal die Temperatur unserer Netzteile anscheuen und direkt mit vielen anderen vergleichen. Da sind wir definitiv mit die Besten. Kühle Netzteile arbeiten effizienter und leben länger. Leise sind wir dazu auch noch, siehe diverse Reviews. Man kann also sehr gut kühlen und dabei leise sein - wenn man dies bei der Entwicklung berücksichtigt. Portiert man vorhandene Netzteile auf ein anderes Kühlkonzept geht beides zusammen oft nicht mehr.

Unser Lüfter ist temperatur UND Last gesteuert. Primär regelt sich der Lüfter nach der Temperatur und passt sich stufenlos an. ABER - angenommen der PC wird eingeschaltet und direkt nachdem das Betriebssystem startbereit ist werden Benchmarks gestartet die CPU, GPU etc. voll auslasten - also auch Höchstarbeit für das Netzteil. Natürlich ist das Netzteil nach 1 min Betrieb noch kalt, trotzdem wird sich unser Lüfter noch BEVOR die Temperaturen sich in kritische Bereiche bewegen anfangen schneller zu drehen - weil die Last extrem ist und sich das Netzteil dadurch natürlich auch schnell erhitzen wird. Das versuchen wir im Keim zu ersticken. Sind einmal nämlich richtig hohe Temperaturen erreicht, schadet es nur dem Netzteil. Warum sollten wir das zulassen?

Bei großen Kühlkörpern, also passiver Kühlung, werden definitiv die für ein Netzteil suboptimalen 50 Grad Celsius überschritten.

Wenn mehr Kühlkörper/Lammellen da sind, wird es schwierig in alle Ecken des Netzteils mit dem Luftstrom vorzudringen, es sind nicht nur zwei oder drei Punkte zu kühlen sondern optimalerweise alles. Bei einer großen Kühlfläche zwischen Lüfter und Platine - wo soll denn da noch Luft an die Platine vernünftig gelangen? OK, mit einem Lüfter der auf Modus "Turbine" läuft - und das wollen wir nicht.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du meinst Semipassive Netzteile, die zwar einen Lüfter haben, der aber nur unter gewissen voraussetzungen anspringt?



jap.


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum Netzteile mehrere Kühler haben? [...]



Ja, ne. Hatte ich nicht gemeint. Ich meinte primär die Dicke der Kühler an sich.



Compucase schrieb:


> Wir verfolgen genau das Gegenteil - hier ein Blick in das COUGAR POWER 400 [...]
> So klein wie ntwendig damit der Luftzug vom Lüfter sogar bis unter die Platine kommen kann, nichts soll den Luftzug unnötig behindern. Das Netzteil ist schließlich von Grund auf für die vertikale Kühlung entwickelt worden und nicht ein vorhandenes Netzteil Design einfach mit großen und leisen Lüftern ausgestattet worden.[...] Kühle Netzteile arbeiten effizienter und leben länger. [...]Portiert man vorhandene Netzteile auf ein anderes Kühlkonzept geht beides zusammen oft nicht mehr.
> 
> Unser Lüfter ist temperatur UND Last gesteuert. [...] weil die Last extrem ist und sich das Netzteil dadurch natürlich auch schnell erhitzen wird. Das versuchen wir im Keim zu ersticken. Sind einmal nämlich richtig hohe Temperaturen erreicht, schadet es nur dem Netzteil. [...]
> ...



Ah, ok.
Semipassiv dann nicht. Gut.

Ich hab mir mal das Photo angeschaut: Würde der Luftstrom eigentlich auch verschlechtert, wenn man statt der einen dickeren Kühlplatte zwei oder drei dünnere verwenden wurde, um nur die Oberfläche zu vergrößern, aber die Gesamtausmaße nicht zu erhöhen?


----------



## Compucase (10. Juni 2009)

> Ich hab mir mal das Photo angeschaut: Würde der Luftstrom eigentlich auch verschlechtert, wenn man statt der einen dickeren Kühlplatte zwei oder drei dünnere verwenden wurde, um nur die Oberfläche zu vergrößern, aber die Gesamtausmaße nicht zu erhöhen?



Es mag wohl an den anstrengenden Tagen der Produktveröffentlichung liegen, denn - ich verstehe diese Frage nicht. Welche dicke Kühlplatte? in unserem Netzteil sind die Kühler verglichen mit anderen Modellen schon äußerst klein, wenn nicht sogar die kleinsten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juni 2009)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal das Photo angeschaut: Würde der Luftstrom eigentlich auch verschlechtert, wenn man statt der einen dickeren Kühlplatte zwei oder drei dünnere verwenden wurde, um nur die Oberfläche zu vergrößern, aber die Gesamtausmaße nicht zu erhöhen?


Du meinst wie bei Seasonic gefertigte Produkte?

zum Beispiel dem M12D.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Juni 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Es mag wohl an den anstrengenden Tagen der Produktveröffentlichung liegen, denn - ich verstehe diese Frage nicht. Welche dicke Kühlplatte? in unserem Netzteil sind die Kühler verglichen mit anderen Modellen schon äußerst klein, wenn nicht sogar die kleinsten.



Ja, gut. Die Ausmaße meine ich nicht, sondern die Lamellendicke. Die genauen Maße kenne ich nciht, ich sag einfach mal 5mm Dicke bei den Kühlrippen. Wäre es von der Oberfläche her nicht besser, lieber zwei Kühlrippen mit 2mm Dicke zu verbauen, aber ohne dass die beiden Kühlrippen insgesamt mehr Platz als die alte, dicke Kühlrippe einnehmen würde, da "außen" die gleiche Fläche an Metall ist, und nur in der Mittel ein Schlitz von 1mm die linke von der rechten Kühlrippe trennt.

Lange Rede, garkein Sinn: In der Mitte die jetzige Kühlrippe durchsägen, so dass die zwar bestehen bleibt, aber einen Schlitz in der Mitte hat, um die Kühloberfläche zu erhöhen? Würde das mehr Kühlleistung bringen, oder das Kühlkonzept mehr stören?





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du meinst wie bei Seasonic gefertigte Produkte?
> 
> zum Beispiel dem M12D.



Ja, im Grunde, nur noch weiter getrieben...


----------



## Compucase (11. Juni 2009)

Also einen Vorteil kann ich dadurch nicht erkennen. zudem gibt es dann einen Bereich der nur schwer kühlbar ist da es schwierig sein wird den Luftstrom in solche kleine "Schlitze" vernünftig zu bekommen. 
Je nach Netzteil sind die Kühlrippen ja angepasst. Beim CM 700W sind die Kühlkörper schon erkennbar größer - ist also immer optimal an die Leistungsfähigkeit angepasst. Nur so viel wie wirklich notwendig um mehr freie Fläche für die Luftkühlung zu haben.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Juni 2009)

Ok, ich war da etwas von den "normalen" Kühlern beeinflußt, die ja möglichst viel Fläche und somit dünne Lamellen verbaut haben.

Also ist es eher kontraproduktiv, mehr Schlitze und Fläche zu haben, weil der Luftstrom sonst behindert wird?
Das CM 700 schau ich mir grad an und im Grunde so hatte ich das auch gemeint, nur halt extremer auch bei den kleineren Varianten.


----------



## Compucase (11. Juni 2009)

Ja, jedenfalls sind wir bei unserem COUGAR Design der Meinung das der Luftstrom so wenig wie möglich behindert werden sollte.
Und unsere eigenen Messungen bestätigen das - auch alle bisher erschienenden Reviews bestätigen das wir trotz Vollast noch sehr kühle Temperaturen haben und der Lüfter als silent bezeichnet werden kann.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Juni 2009)

Joa, gut. Dann ist meine Frage ja gut beantwortet und bin etwas schlauer


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juni 2009)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ja, im Grunde, nur noch weiter getrieben...


Kennst du den Alpha PAL6035 bzw hast du schon mal davon gehört?
Oder Swiftecs MC462??
Ich war im Besitz von beiden Kühlern...

Das Problem ist, das du a) einen Luftstrom hast und b) dem Luftstrom einen Widestand entgegen setzt (eben dadurch das du irgendwas in den Strom hälst).

Hier hast dann die Parameter Luftgeschwindigkeit und den Druck, was am Ende einen Durchsatz ergibt (wird in CFM Kubikfuss pro Minute AFAIR, kann auch in m³/min angegeben sein).

Wenn du jetzt dem Luftstrom zu viel in den Weg stellst, führt das dazu, du einen höheren Luftdruck für den gleichen Luftdurchsatz benötigtst, im Klartext: der Lüfter muss schneller drehen.

Eine größere Oberfläche bei Netzteilen erhöht zwar die Wärmeabgabe, verschlechtert aber gleichzeitig den Luftstrom, was dann wiederum dazu führt, das man eienn lauten Lüfter braucht.
Gleiches auch wenn man eine zu kleine Oberfläche wählt.

Ein Beispiel für ein Produkt mit sehr viel Oberfläche sind die Designs von Impervio oder aber auch Enhance, wie Coolermasters Silent Pro, ein Beispiel für ein Design mit einfachen Alu Platten wäre Fortrons Epsilon Serie.


----------



## sacharja (28. März 2010)

Ich hatte jetzt schon einige semi-passive Netzteile in der Hand und eines, was bei 50-80 niemals den Lüfter anschaltet gibt es nicht.

Aber bei diesen Aussagen hier bezüglich der Kühleroberfläche und sogar fachlichen Aussagen von jemanden von Cougar wundert es mich, dass noch niemand das Antec Phantom erwähnt hat. Das hat bei mir mit Abstand am längsten durchgehalten und benötigte am seltensten den Lüfter. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass die Verwendung des Netzteilgehäuses als Kühler ja kein so neues Konzept ist.

Aber da es offensichtlich das Wirksamste ist (nicht den Luftstrom behindert, größte Oberfläche bietet blabla), wundert es mich, dass es bisher so wenige Netzteile aufgegriffen haben.


----------



## Compucase (29. März 2010)

Das Phantom nutzt ja auch das Gehäuse zur Wärmeabfuhr. Bei vielen anderen semi-passiven Netzteilen ist die nicht der Fall.
Das Phantom ähnelt daher schon mehr einem komplett passiven Netzteil.
Man beachte die Preise für solche Netzteile - durch passive Kühlung werden auch Komponenten verbaut die dafür ausgelegt sind, sprich auch viel teurer sind.
Man bezahlt also durchaus das doppelte gegenüber einem aktiv gekühlten Netzteil. Und die heutigen Modelle sind alles andere als laut, jede 08/15 Grafikkarte ist unter Last lauter.


----------



## Gnome (29. März 2010)

Compucase schrieb:


> Ja, jedenfalls sind wir bei unserem COUGAR Design der Meinung das der Luftstrom so wenig wie möglich behindert werden sollte.
> Und unsere eigenen Messungen bestätigen das - auch alle bisher erschienenden Reviews bestätigen das wir trotz Vollast noch sehr kühle Temperaturen haben und der Lüfter als silent bezeichnet werden kann.



Dass die Lüfter leise sind, kann ich nur doppelt unterstreichen . Bei den meisten Tests werden komischerweise die Lüfter als laut empfunden, was ich nicht verstehen kann. Unter Last wohl etwas Luftrauschen, nur das ist auch nur auf 10cm hörbar


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2010)

Das liegt daran, das die Lüfter bei HEC (bzw Cougar) recht schnell hochdrehen.
Die Geräte sind halt nicht auf niedere Lautstärke um jeden Preis getrimmt sondern eher eine bessere Haltbarkeit.

Wozu Leise um jeden Preis führt, kannst du am besten bei den BQT P4 und P5 Serien sehen, die nicht selten nach 2 Jahren schon ziemlich fertig waren (geplatzte Kondensatoren und so weiter).


----------

